# Master/Slave -Startbildschrim?



## LostProphet (8. Januar 2005)

Hi.

 Ich brauche mal meine Einstellungen der Hardware bezüglich Master/Slave, nur wird mir beim hochfahren nix mehr angezeigt - springt gleich zu Windows nach kurzer Ladezeit!?

 Wie kann ich das denn in Erfahrung bringen?

 MfG

 LP


----------



## LostProphet (8. Januar 2005)

Bin im BIOS fündig geworden, sorry für dein überflüssigen Thread.

 :-(

 LP


----------



## SpitfireXP (8. Januar 2005)

Ansonsten PC auf, und nachsehen...


----------

